# TV Channel



## DickO (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi All,
Was surfing my Dish TV channels the other night and came across a channel (#395) called SPMAN, or Sportsman. This was on Monday night and they had several programs on dealing with handguns, concealed carry shooting procedures, gun reviews, tactical situational procedures (what to do if...). Of course they do a 'bunch' of hunting programs too. Anyway, I'm going to keep tabs on that channel from now on; it really had some great info. Last night was mostly hunting. Y'all have probably seen it but thought I'd throw it out there for those who haven't.


----------



## fast20 (Sep 12, 2011)

yeah... good shows on monday nights... i record them and watch them when i cant sleep... plus they do have a lot of advertising so its much nicer to skip them.... (the call this LOCK AND LOAD MONDAY)


----------

